# Pet. Vs Meaford



## flash416 (29 Apr 2009)

Which one do you prefer and why?

I've never been to pet but have been to meaford. I think the worst part about meaford is the worn down feilds with those nasty holes.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2009)

Lets see.

Meaford:  Tank Ruts

Petawawa:  Tank Ruts, Black Bears, Moose, Black Flies, Horse Flies, Sand Flies, Deer Flies, Mosquitoes, Rocks, Trees, Sand, Swamp.

Gagetown:   Tank Ruts, Black Bears, Moose, Lamprey Eels, Black Flies, Horse Flies, Sand Flies, Deer Flies, Mosquitoes, Rocks, Trees, Sand, Swamps at the top of hills.

Shilo:     Tank Ruts, Black Flies, Horse Flies, Sand Flies, Deer Flies, Mosquitoes, Sand, Gopher holes, cactus, Poison Ivy.

Dundurn:   Tank Ruts, Black Flies, Horse Flies, Sand Flies, Deer Flies, Mosquitoes, Sand, Gopher holes.

Wainwright:   Tank Ruts, Moose, Black Flies, Horse Flies, Sand Flies, Deer Flies, Mosquitoes, Sand, Gopher holes.

Suffield:     Tank Ruts, Rattle snakes, Black Flies, Horse Flies, Sand Flies, Deer Flies, Mosquitoes, Sand, Gopher holes, underground oil pumps.

Aldershot:  Black Flies, Horse Flies, Sand Flies, Deer Flies, Mosquitoes, Sand.


----------



## ArmyRick (29 Apr 2009)

George list is pretty good and acurate except meaford has a huge amount of precipitation (respecially in the winter, its why skiing in Blue Mountains is awesome).

I prefer Meaford. 
1. I belong to LFCA TC Meaford
2. I live in this area
3. Too many bears in Pet. They are a real hassle at times because they are naturally domesticated and a real pest.
4. A bear chased me in Pet, I would rather not repeat that incident.
5. A big ole bear ran out in front of my car on murphy road, good thing my brakes worked well.
6. I had one ruck destroyed in an ORV by a hungry bear.
7. I have this thing for enjoying bears, only on TV or at the zoo though, not in person.

Meaford, switch Moose for Deer (alot easier on your car and you when you hit one) and switch bear for coyote (Alot easier to deal with unless in huge packs and your alone, unarmed and they're hungry).


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Apr 2009)

Last exercise I was on in Pet, we had the GD troops doing "Bear Patrols" as part of fire picket. They carried a couple arty sims in order to scare them off if they came too close to the camp. They would wander right into Clement Hill Biv site, with approx 120 or so pers with Bisons and various vehicles coming and going. Not scared of humans at all. Just like the racoons and deer in Kingston....


----------



## Fusaki (29 Apr 2009)

So we're firing 203s out in Area 8 a couple years ago, and I hear...

Pl Comd: Check Fire! There's a fucking bear out there.

Me: Hey, yeah, I see him.

Pl Comd: You'd think with explosions he'd stay well away from this range... And he doesn't look like he's in a hurry to leave either.

Me: You know Sir, I could probably put a round near enough to him that it would scare him off, but not so close that it would get hurt.

Pl Comd: (Pauses, thinking)

Pl Comd: No. I don't trust you. I know you're going to deliberately nail him and say it was an accident.

Me: Who? Me? >


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Apr 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Me: You know Sir, I could probably put a round near enough to him that it would scare him off, but not so close that it would get hurt.
> 
> Pl Comd: (Pauses, thinking)
> 
> ...



The fact that he paused means you almost had him!!!  ;D


----------



## tango22a (29 Apr 2009)

George:

You forgot the cows**t at Dundurn, Wainwrong and Suffield!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (29 Apr 2009)

Meaford is way better than Pet... closer to civilization, nicer town, good skiing, close to Wasaga and Sauble beaches in the summer, Owen Sound has an OHL team... that, and Grey County rules! Except for Flesherton... pfffff


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2009)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> Meaford is way better than Pet... closer to civilization, nicer town, good skiing, close to Wasaga and Sauble beaches in the summer, Owen Sound has an OHL team... that, and Grey County rules! Except for Flesherton... pfffff



Pembroke, the small city almost within Petawawa Town limits, has the Lumber Kings.  They were the first OHL team if my history is correct.......or was it the birthplace of the NHL.......Anyway, they have hockey too.   ;D

Petawawa has the Trans Canada Hwy passing through it, making for fast exits to Ottawa which is getting closer every day.  Skating on the Rideau Canal and the Senators.  

Petawawa also has:
Hunting and Fishing.  
Snowmobiling and Boating.  
Camp Ground, Golf Course and Yacht Club right on Base 
White Water on the Petawawa River.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Apr 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> and the Senators.



Drawback, not a benefit.  8)


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Apr 2009)

George,

We also have hunting and fishing, snowmobiling and boating, camp ground and a nearby yacht club. White water? Sorry the Georgian Bay is a REAL body of water. So real boating it is. 

On fishing, we got awesome size salmon!


----------



## startbutton (30 Apr 2009)

For me .
Petawawa has Timmies on base and Meaford doesn't .


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (30 Apr 2009)

Do you have a car? Are you support staff or a student on a course? How much time off will you have?


----------



## lennoj (30 Apr 2009)

I'm heading to Meaford pretty soon for course and quite a few gunners told me two rules to live by.

1) stay off of the grass
and 
2) during your night nav's, if you are going to fall just fall...

A benefit to Meaford is that Wasaga Beach is nearby as Bird_Gunner mentioned


----------



## PanaEng (30 Apr 2009)

NightSins said:
			
		

> I'm heading to Meaford pretty soon for course and quite a few gunners told me two rules to live by.
> 
> 1) stay off of the grass
> and
> ...


Black Bear beach is excellent - right on the base in Pet. Maybe not as many bikinis...

I've had more encouters with moose than bears: bull moose charging an iltis and young bull following us while laying a minefield - both got as close to 6 feet from us.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (30 Apr 2009)

I've lived at both bases full time (five years at one and three at the other) and been an incremental staff/student at both bases at various times. If you have wheels I think that you can find more fun things to do within a hour radius of Meaford (Tobermory, Wasaga, Collingwood, Owen Sound, Sauble, Barrie, Creemore Springs - beer,  etc). If you don't have a car, I feel that Petawawa has a little more to offer. Being car-less in Meaford for a weekend is almost as bad as being car-less at CFB Edmonton for a weekend.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Apr 2009)

Pet vs Meaford ?

( i think i just threw up a little)

Can i have another option ?


----------



## dangerboy (30 Apr 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Pet vs Meaford ?
> 
> ( i think i just threw up a little)
> 
> Can i have another option ?


Go army of the West: Edmonton, Shilo, Wainwright.


----------



## mariomike (30 Apr 2009)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> Being car-less in Meaford for a weekend is almost as bad as being car-less at CFB Edmonton for a weekend.



But, at CFB Edmonton, do you not have public transit to take you into town? My understanding, from my sister, is that for a young single guy, CFB Edmonton has more to offer for off duty adventures than CFB Petawawa. Even if your parents are back in Ontario. 
I would be interested in any comments or opinions.


----------



## chris_log (30 Apr 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> But, at CFB Edmonton, do you not have public transit to take you into town? My understanding, from my sister, is that for a young single guy, CFB Edmonton has more to offer for off duty adventures than CFB Petawawa. Even if your parents are back in Ontario.
> I would be interested in any comments or opinions.



It's still quite a hike from the garrison to downtown or Whyte Ave. If you're unfortunate enough to be stuck in the shacks then you really would want a designated driver when heading out for a night on the town. Cabs are expensive. 

Edit: But if you're looking for a better army base overall for young single folks, then Edmonton has no competition. It has lots of great bars and clubs, the West Ed Mall (useful if your fashion sense goes beyond Marks Work Wearhouse), girls (or guys, whatever suits you) who aren't in the CF, theaters etc etc etc. If your looking between Pet and Meaford, I'd say Meaford. It's closer to 'stuff' then Pet is.


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Apr 2009)

Shilo is like the worst place IMO. I am not a fan of the army of the west. i was part of the "army of the west" for 5 years. No thanx. To each, they're own.


----------



## Daidalous (30 Apr 2009)

I think I will go with mudford.    I always loved the fact it could be raining at the ranges, snowing at the mess and sunny everywhere else.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (1 May 2009)

Yeah, I've heard absolutely nothing good about Shilo.... bland, crappy weather, out in the middle of nowhere... only store is a Canex, etc etc. Suffield, same deal. Dundurn, same. From my experience, a posting to any of these bases should come with an issue of a trailer, a 300 lb wife in curlers, and one of those fish you put on your walls that sings. Gooooooo RALSTON!!!


----------



## aesop081 (1 May 2009)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've heard absolutely nothing good about Shilo.... bland, crappy weather, out in the middle of nowhere... only store is a Canex, etc etc. Suffield, same deal. Dundurn, same. From my experience, a posting to any of these bases should come with an issue of a trailer, a 300 lb wife in curlers, and one of those fish you put on your walls that sings. Gooooooo RALSTON!!!



You forgot the rocking chair, shotgun and spotlight on the front porch.


----------



## chris_log (2 May 2009)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've heard absolutely nothing good about Shilo.... bland, crappy weather, out in the middle of nowhere... only store is a Canex, etc etc. Suffield, same deal. Dundurn, same. From my experience, a posting to any of these bases should come with an issue of a trailer, a 300 lb wife in curlers, and one of those fish you put on your walls that sings. Gooooooo RALSTON!!!



Dundurn isn't too bad in that it's a relatively short drive into Saskatoon (well, 30 min or so) but as for Shilo and Suffield...I agree, yuck. Especially Suffield. 

IMHO, the only good posting for a young person in the Army would be Edmonton as it is at least in a major city, Gagetown is alright too (close to Freddy). But as for the rest....no thanks. And I'd sooner release then go to Pet.


----------



## c_canuk (5 May 2009)

You all are forgetting the ticks in shilo *shudder*, and the fact that the mosquitos aren't phased by deet

personally I don't mind Shilo as Brandon has everything you need now that it's been expanding and it's only 15 minutes away... though I may be a bit biased as I'm from Manitoba


----------



## ArmyRick (6 May 2009)

Another handy thing about living on the prairie is you can watch your dog run away for three days straight...

Or one of my troops waddle away for a week.


----------



## blacktriangle (6 May 2009)

Meaford. 

Scared to death but close to home...


----------

